
Chronas – an interactive history map - crunchiebones
https://chronas.org
======
nullifidian
I'm not sure about its historical accuracy. For example it says that the whole
of Russia in 18th century was Sweden.

------
dlivingston
Very cool! Buggy, though; I've experienced two crashes ('Something went
wrong') in < 5 minutes of usage.

Safari Version 12.0.2

------
accurrent
Feature request: I need a play button

------
analreceiver
Great idea! wish you guys the best.

